# Bullet Choice



## medic1 (Jul 28, 2017)

What is your preferred bullet for your ML, brand and grain?


----------



## Mr Mac (Jul 28, 2017)

My son brought me some Traditions Smackdown 250g bullets to try this year.  He likes them in his in-line.  It will be Blue MZ powder pushing them down the barrel with a Federal 209 primer.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 28, 2017)

https://www.hornady.com/muzzleloading/browse/50-cal-350gr-fpb#!/


----------



## Chase4556 (Jul 28, 2017)

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...ber-240-grain-jacketed-hollow-point-box-of-20

I shoot those out of my CVA wolf. Loaded over two 50gr pellets of 777 and a 777 primer. Shoots lights out at 100yds, and puts the smack down on deer. 

Have also shot these thompson centers. They shoot just the same as the Hornady, and they are cheaper(usually can find them at walmart). 


However, upon looking it up just now. The Hornadys are on sale for $9.99. I'm about to order a box.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jul 28, 2017)

These:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...ber-240-grain-jacketed-hollow-point-box-of-20


----------



## pse hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

the hornady .452 300gr XTP


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2017)

Newer and fancier isn't always better. AT blackpowder velocities, absolutely nothing beats a solid chunk of lead. 350 grain T/C Maxi-hunters hit deer like the hammer of Thor. And yes, they work just fine in an inline. I finally go my inline shooting buddy to try them, and after shooting a few deer with them, he threw away all those half-plastic bullets. Just because you have a plastic gun doesn't mean you have to shoot plastic bullets out of it. Try it, I think you will be surprised, pleasantly.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 29, 2017)

I use a .530 patched round ball with 80 to 85 grains of 3fg for all my deer and hog hunting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2017)

Darkhorse said:


> I use a .530 patched round ball with 80 to 85 grains of 3fg for all my deer and hog hunting.



Yep, if your twist rate will accommodate a PRB, it's the standard and works now as well as it ever did. Almost every critter on earth has been killed with a PRB. I've never had any trouble killing stuff with them.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 31, 2017)

My old Hawken shoots a 270gr hollow point hollow base Buffalo Bullet  conical extremely accurate with 90 grains of Pyroxex. Flattens out about the size of a nickel if it's recovered at all.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2017)

GregoryB. said:


> My old Hawken shoots a 270gr hollow point hollow base Buffalo Bullet  conical extremely accurate with 90 grains of Pyroxex. Flattens out about the size of a nickel if it's recovered at all.



Yep. My Hawken doesn't like round balls, but it loves 350 grain T/C Maxi-hunters over 90 grains. That same load shoots extremely well in my buddy's inline. We have killed an enormous pile of deer with that load.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 1, 2017)

I shoot the 295gr powerbelt hollow points. They are cheap and easy, just like me.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 1, 2017)

*Powerbelt*



Buckman18 said:


> I shoot the 295gr powerbelt hollow points. They are cheap and easy, just like me.


And load easy!


----------



## Steve-ALA (Aug 3, 2017)

darkhorse said:


> i use a .530 patched round ball with 80 to 85 grains of 3fg for all my deer and hog hunting.



x2....


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have two T/C Hawkens, 50 and 54 caliber. A T/C Renegade 54 caliber and a T/C Seneca 45 caliber. They all love No Excuses conicals and real black powder! As NC said above in post #8, you can't beat lead at m/l velocities. I'll add to what he said and say you can't beat real black powder as well. Every deer I've shot with em, and its been a good number, have fell like they were hit with a cinder block.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 6, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> I shoot the 295gr powerbelt hollow points. They are cheap and easy, just like me.



Buckman, this goes without saying. We all knew that about you!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 6, 2017)

I just finished a day at the range with some Harvester Scorpion Funnel Points in 300gr. They delivered the best accuracy out of my gun to date. They have not proven themselves yet on game though. Maybe this fall will render the verdict.


----------



## Minner (Aug 7, 2017)

I used to really like shooting Buffalo Ball-ets but haven't been able to find any in years. Kind of a cross between round balls and conicals. I only shot a couple of deer with them but I was pleased with their performance.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Aug 7, 2017)

Minner said:


> I used to really like shooting Buffalo Ball-ets but haven't been able to find any in years. Kind of a cross between round balls and conicals. I only shot a couple of deer with them but I was pleased with their performance.



http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?products_id=3625


----------



## Minner (Aug 9, 2017)

BarnesAddict said:


> http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?products_id=3625



Thank you but they don't seem to have them in stock. I've tried them and other places over the years. Several sites show them but when you go to order them the status becomes "backorderable" or something like that.

I appreciate it though!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 28, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> I shoot the 295gr powerbelt hollow points. They are cheap and easy, just like me.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 28, 2017)

I use these, Hornady SST in my inline and they are accurate,deadly and reasonably priced.
I use a PRB in my Traditional Muzzle loader.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2017)

All I use in all my muzzleloaders is a .490 patched round ball, and FFFg blackpowder.

70 grains in my percussion plains rifle.
60 grains in my flintlock longrifle.
40 grains in my percussion plains pistol.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> All I use in all my muzzleloaders is a .490 patched round ball, and FFFg blackpowder.
> 
> 70 grains in my percussion plains rifle.
> 60 grains in my flintlock longrifle.
> 40 grains in my percussion plains pistol.



Been working for a few hundred years, has killed every critter on earth, and still works well.

Again, at blackpowder velocities, nothing will possibly beat a chunk of solid lead, the heavier and closer to bore diameter, the better. Whether the projectile is round or bullet-shaped, solid lead and black powder are a match made in heaven. There is nothing better, even if there are things that are newer. Modern bullets are designed for high velocities and smokeless powder.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 28, 2017)

Been using powerbelt 295 and 3 777 pellets! Most deer &#55358;&#56716; shot haven't moved. Shot a 250 pound sow last year she made it about 50 yards. Used a Maxi ball years ago and they worked too but powerbelt easier to load if you need another shot!


----------



## jerome (Aug 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Newer and fancier isn't always better. AT blackpowder velocities, absolutely nothing beats a solid chunk of lead. 350 grain T/C Maxi-hunters hit deer like the hammer of Thor. And yes, they work just fine in an inline. I finally go my inline shooting buddy to try them, and after shooting a few deer with them, he threw away all those half-plastic bullets. Just because you have a plastic gun doesn't mean you have to shoot plastic bullets out of it. Try it, I think you will be surprised, pleasantly.



I couldn't agree more with you about the lead. I like to hit them hard ! 
I didn't buy a 50 cal. To shoot 45's through it


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Sep 1, 2017)

*Pig in a blanket...*

I shoot round ball and patch, smoothbore, iron sights only, pushing it through with 100 grains of ffg


----------



## Deernut3 (Sep 19, 2017)

Is there no one using the Barnes 45/70 bullet with the  orange sabot. I'm hearing great things about this pairing and would like to try it out.


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 18, 2017)

295 grain Powerbelts work good for me along with three pellets of 777. The buck in my avatar was smoked at 80 yards on the 16th!


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 18, 2017)

Deernut3 said:


> Is there no one using the Barnes 45/70 bullet with the  orange sabot. I'm hearing great things about this pairing and would like to try it out.


I shoot the 45/70 Barnes Original 300 Gr with the orange sabot. But I shoot it in Savage ML with smokeless Vihtavuori N120. They shoot great. I know. It's not really like using a muzzle loader but you asked.


----------

